# Hamm Ettiquette



## Rembrandt (Dec 29, 2006)

Right, well i've got my ticket for Hamm next weekend. Got a poly box for the journey back, but do i take it in with me? Should I get some of those 24 hour heat pads?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

take it in with you, and yes get some heat pads for the journey.
you driving?


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

i would imagin they would be supplied but it wouldnt hurt to go prepared?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

all u get from the buyer is a snake in a deli tub usually.


----------



## Rembrandt (Dec 29, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> take it in with you, and yes get some heat pads for the journey.
> you driving?


Cool. Was going to drive but managed to get a seat on teh coach going down.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

coo, might see you there then


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> all u get from the buyer is a snake in a deli tub usually.


well i suppose its nice and warm at the show, its the journey home you'l need the heat pads then.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

the show itself is roasting beyond belief.. you will piss with sweat the second you walk in


----------



## Rembrandt (Dec 29, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> the show itself is roasting beyond belief.. you will piss with sweat the second you walk in


I'll be sure to bring some cologne!


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

i wont because im not going would like to but theres no point, i havnt got room for any more snakes atm!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, all them fat sweaty germans paul, you'll love it lol


----------



## Rembrandt (Dec 29, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> lol, all them fat sweaty germans paul, you'll love it lol


You know me too well! LOL


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah, all big and hairy... and thats just the WOMEN


----------



## Rembrandt (Dec 29, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> yeah, all big and hairy... and thats just the WOMEN


Nice image, thanks Nige!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, on the brightside, even if they werent big hairy hoofers, they would be no interest to you


----------



## Rembrandt (Dec 29, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> lol, on the brightside, even if they werent big hairy hoofers, they would be no interest to you


Never say never ;-)


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, can you speak german at all>?


----------



## Rembrandt (Dec 29, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> lol, can you speak german at all>?


No, I'm much better equipped for Houten. Know enough to order a beer!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

thats all you need to knw lol


----------



## Rembrandt (Dec 29, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> thats all you need to knw lol


At 8am? You're seriously hardcore!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

to be honest, i think i will spend over half the time at hamm in the bar lol.. not got too much to buy this time, will just be sociallising


----------



## Rembrandt (Dec 29, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> to be honest, i think i will spend over half the time at hamm in the bar lol.. not got too much to buy this time, will just be sociallising


Cool, I was worried hat i'd be bored wondering the streets killing time! le's hope there is a loo on the coach!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

there is mate, you'll be fine lol


----------



## Rembrandt (Dec 29, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> there is mate, you'll be fine lol


Awesome, show me to the bar :smile:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i will do mate, i'll be in there onc ei wake up lol


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

The box will be handy to help clear a path !!

Last march was strange, it was real cold outside waiting for the doors, swealtering inside, t shirt job, then we cam out to find 2 " snow on the ground.

Best to take some heat pads if you can, there is an area to leave your animals in the show, but once back on the coach the hold will be cold untill the engine warms it up a bit

Look forward to seeing every one at the truck stop! 

Got me clip board and passenger manifest at the ready !!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

purejurrasic said:


> The box will be handy to help clear a path !!
> 
> Last march was strange, it was real cold outside waiting for the doors, swealtering inside, t shirt job, then we cam out to find 2 " snow on the ground.
> 
> ...


too right it was, it was busier then sept and dec if i remember rightly


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

so can you leave your polybox somewhere so you dont have to lumbar it round like an idiot then?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

jaysnakeman said:


> so can you leave your polybox somewhere so you dont have to lumbar it round like an idiot then?


if you dont leave it in the car then someone will take it.. there hundreds around, you'd never see it again.. you can go back in and out, so you can do it that way


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

ah cool cheers nige


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

theres many many people walking around with pollys in the air lol


----------



## kingkongtom1 (Mar 28, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> theres many many people walking around with pollys in the air lol


That means ill be getting smacked round the head then:lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

kingkongtom1 said:


> That means ill be getting smacked round the head then:lol2:


we all wll lol..


----------



## kingkongtom1 (Mar 28, 2006)

*.*

cant wait im off tomorrow to dover


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

nice and early eh? lol


----------



## kingkongtom1 (Mar 28, 2006)

*.*

yeah gotta find the best beer.:cheers:


----------

